# Black TTS : a pure beauty



## steffan (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

very, very nice!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

245 section tyres up front! 

Will they be 245 on the rear as well, or bigger?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

damn.. stop posting pictures of black and white tts'... i'll never decide on colour...


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Man, that is NIIIIICE!! I'm gonna see my dealer!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> 245 section tyres up front!
> 
> Will they be 245 on the rear as well, or bigger?


255 as standard on MK II's with 19's


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Without a doubt the best color for the TTS.
But i still would change the front bumper for a S-Line one and the side skirt for a Votex one.

Hans.


----------



## fpp (Nov 29, 2007)

R5T said:


> Without a doubt the best color for the TTS.
> But i still would change the front bumper for a S-Line one and the side skirt for a Votex one.
> 
> Hans.


That's what I thought until I had both of them side by side and believe me, the TTS looks phater, wider, like a more powerfull car just by the front... of course it's all about tastes but I was thinking like you until...


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

glad i ordered black!


----------



## TTS (Mar 10, 2008)

Beauty!

Looks stunning and its exactly what I ordered same interior combo as well. There is no doubt that the TTS will be best in Black, I'm glad everyone went for white should be quite exclusive to start off with until people see these pics anyway.

Just had news today that mine is fully built and expecting delivery 3-4 weeks.

Quick question anyone know whether these pics are Brilliant or Phantom or is it too hard to say.



TTS


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> 245 section tyres up front!
> 
> Will they be 245 on the rear as well, or bigger?[/quote
> 
> Quattro is normally the same.


----------



## fpp (Nov 29, 2007)

TTS said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Looks stunning and its exactly what I ordered same interior combo as well. There is no doubt that the TTS will be best in Black, I'm glad everyone went for white should be quite exclusive to start off with until people see these pics anyway.
> 
> ...


Good question for the ones who are thinking on order it in black, just like I do.
I'd say it's a very cleaned and polished phantom but I can confirm it to you tomorrow cos it's exactly the same car (I mean configuration, colour...no actually the same car) I tested on wednesday so I'll call my dealer tomorrow morning and ask them.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TTS said:


> Quick question anyone know whether these pics are Brilliant or Phantom or is it too hard to say.


Brilliant IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

fpp said:


> That's what I thought until I had both of them side by side and believe me, the TTS looks phater, wider, like a more powerfull car just by the front... of course it's all about tastes but I was thinking like you until...


Haven't seen it IRL in black though.
Another thing i would change are the wheels.
20" forged S8 wheels or new 20" forged MTM Bimoto's.

Hans.


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG i so glad i ordered in black i knew it was the right colour all along, i never listen 2 those who said black TTs wud look rubbish lol :wink: july/august cant come sooner!!

Thou i must say i getting a new house soon so i was thinking not taking it and reordering next year, the dealer told me thou there's no more coming till March time if u order now so who know's what it be like then!!!!

i dont know what 2 do!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

R5T said:


> fpp said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I thought until I had both of them side by side and believe me, the TTS looks phater, wider, like a more powerfull car just by the front... of course it's all about tastes but I was thinking like you until...
> ...


That would be a good move. Add to the turbo lag and so so 'yet another TT' looks with shite handling caused by oversized, fat git, bling bling wheels. Typical. :roll:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Leg said:


> That would be a good move. Add to the turbo lag and so so 'yet another TT' looks with shite handling caused by oversized, fat git, bling bling wheels. Typical. :roll:


First of all the forged S8 Quattro GmbH wheels weigh only 12 Kg, that's lighter then the 18/19 stock wheels.
Second of all the 265/30R20" tyres are just 2.1% bigger in Overall Diam. (mm)
Third of all the turbo lag is already terrible on the TTS, nobody is home under 3000 rpm.

Hans.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

R5T said:


> Third of all the turbo lag is already terrible on the TTS, nobody is home under 3000 rpm.


Clearly then the specs of peak torque @ 2500rpm must be completely wrong :roll:


----------



## DStill (Mar 2, 2007)

Are the centre caps missing form the alloys or is this a new fad from Audi?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

DStill said:


> Are the centre caps missing form the alloys or is this a new fad from Audi?


Their on the options list..


----------



## Spin (May 2, 2008)

powerplay said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Third of all the turbo lag is already terrible on the TTS, nobody is home under 3000 rpm.
> ...


As its the same lump and turbo as the 8P S3 I can say that lag is not an issue. Yes things don't really happen much below the 2,500 rpm mark but then the power is linear and strong all the way through the rev range, hardly what I would describe as 'laggy' but the power does come in slighlty later then the standard 2.0T.

TTs looks superb in black, not massively different to the car i have now but different enough to make it look 'faster'.

I've ordered 18" on mine and have been beating myself up thinking I need 19" but on these pics I have to say they look just right. 8)


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

looks good - cant wait to get mine


----------



## Feldman (May 17, 2008)

I would be interested to see a pic of the TTS in Meteor Grey, I sometimes think that Black can hide alot of the curves.


----------



## steffan (May 2, 2006)

New pictures : ENJOY IT !!


----------



## ses (May 18, 2008)

Hi,

the Pic's look great ... is that phantom black?

Do you have more pic's from the outside?

thanks sebastian


----------



## atlasapl (May 7, 2008)

oli660 said:


> glad i ordered black!


Me too, I just have to try and be patient until it arrives. Which is a lot easier said than done.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

That is just like the car I've ordered, apart from mine has an all black interior!

OMG can't wait now.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Have any TTS's hit the dealers yet?

I asked Bolton Audi today and was told that they are due to get one in 2 weeks time and they'll give me a ring when it arrives.

Don't really want a test drive as I'll want one!


----------



## pixelpower (May 18, 2008)

Nice. All it needs is an 88mm bolted on top and we'd all be in trouble.


----------



## pixelpower (May 18, 2008)

I think that's Brilliant Black. Mine is Phantom Black and there seems more depth to it. Difficult to tell unless they're side by side in reality - bought Phantom cause it's a cost option, so it must be better. 
]


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Why did I look at these pictures......I feel the need to look at my bank balance again or get a few lottery tickets bought!!

Black looks very good and I like the 18'' alloy design although not sure if the angle of the pics or not, but they look smaller than 18'' and the tyre look smaller too?! It also looks like it's sitting as high as a standard 2.0T....again could just be the pics!

Oh why oh why oh why did I look at these pictures.......I WANT ONE!!!!


----------

